# Bachmann Spectrum 2-8-0 Consolidation



## jaug (Oct 18, 2011)

I recently purchased a Bachmann Spectrum 2-8-0 Consolidation from a local on line hobby shop, I placed it right out of the box on my test track and applied power, the loco ran but there seemed to be a problem, I connected several AMS box cars and again applied power and the motor ran but the loco did not. I assumed it was a gear problem, before calling the hobby shop I called Bachmann and talked with a tech there he told me it was probably a cracked gear, and it was a common problem. When I spoke to the hobby shop they said they were unaware of any problems inherent to this model. I believe the loco I purchased was "old Stock" and the Bachmann tech did say the older line was affected. Does anyone know of the cracked gear problem? and Is it a common failure? and Can I expect the same failure from a replacement loco of the same vintage?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jaug on 07 Nov 2011 07:21 PM 
I recently purchased a Bachmann Spectrum 2-8-0 Consolidation from a local on line hobby shop, I placed it right out of the box on my test track and applied power, the loco ran but there seemed to be a problem, I connected several AMS box cars and again applied power and the motor ran but the loco did not. I assumed it was a gear problem, before calling the hobby shop I called Bachmann and talked with a tech there he told me it was probably a cracked gear, and it was a common problem. When I spoke to the hobby shop they said they were unaware of any problems inherent to this model. I believe the loco I purchased was "old Stock" and the Bachmann tech did say the older line was affected. Does anyone know of the cracked gear problem? and Is it a common failure? and Can I expect the same failure from a replacement loco of the same vintage? 
Yes you can expect a problem. Not if, but when. My advice would be to get replacement gears from NWSL. Do a search on this site (MLS) and you will find many, many posts regarding this problem and the various fixes. In my opinion, the best "fix" for this problem would be to buy the replacement drive from Barry's Big Trains. It is bullet-proof and it will make that locomotive your favorite engine and a strong puller, especially for your AMS cars. I bought my Connie in early 2008 and just purchased the BBT drive and I delivered the engine to Jonathan Bliese this weekend for him to do the installation. Just depends on what you want to spend.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary is correct. 
There has been only one run of that model. It is a very common problem, so it is not if, but when the gear will fail. 

If the loco was new out of the box I would take it back to the Shop and get them to fix it. After all, if it is new it is under warranty. Or should be. 

If Bachmann fix it it will surely happen again.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

If you don't want to spend for the Barry's Big Trains replacement motor and gear box(which I would recommend) you can send the loco back to Bachman who will fix it for $50. If you don't stress it out it will last a long time. The seller should, however, replace it for you at no cost as it is a known problem.


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

It sounds like you are new to this scale. Since you have not heard of this very common problem. It is too bad you had this beginning experience, most products in large scale are good quality products. Even Bachmann has good quality stuff. Hopefully this wont sour you on this scale. 

As for your Connie, I would definately take it back to the store and get a different one.


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

I wouldn't get the Bachmann gear, there are no assurances that it will last any longer than the first gear. 

I will say my alternative Pittman Motor and gearbox, is the best solution, the next best is the Delrin gear from NWSL part no. 2226-6 $13.00 plus shipping. It is machined and does not split on the axle. 

Barry - BBT


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

It's not a real hard fix, if you can use a screwdriver.

Here's how I did mine
http://www.the-ashpit.com/mik/gear.html


----------



## johndenbury (10 mo ago)

Mik said:


> It's not a real hard fix, if you can use a screwdriver.
> 
> Here's how I did mine
> http://www.the-ashpit.com/mik/gear.html


Hello from John in the UK, I have just got a replacement metal gear and axle from Bachmann , but your video/ Web page will not load, can I find it elsewhere ? 
Thank you.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Attached is the NWSL replacement gear, and it spent most of the time on the shelf till just last year. You are better off with the Bachmann metal gear & axle.
Try this link scroll all the way down, Print Page - Connie brass gear replacement
Go further down, instructions about disconnecting the Johnson Bar, some do not, I did.


----------



## FredH (May 18, 2018)

jake3404 said:


> It sounds like you are new to this scale. Since you have not heard of this very common problem. It is too bad you had this beginning experience, most products in large scale are good quality products. Even Bachmann has good quality stuff. Hopefully this wont sour you on this scale.
> 
> As for your Connie, I would definately take it back to the store and get a different one.


Won't matter if you get a different Connie. All of them have the bad gear box. I believe there is a fix. Google can be your best friend. I've seen it a couple of times and keep forgetting to save thae URL. I suspect you can find it. I've got two of them to fix. LOL


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Since posting that pic I did some research: seems certain plastics will actually shrink over time, thus causing a press fit item as this gear to crack. Times vary with the composition. If I remember correctly at the time, more than several years ago, supplier stated this gear was 'machined' rather than cast, my guess would be it was a fresh supply of the product. 
BTW: here is the link to the part. Axle with brass gear (Large Scale 2-8-0) [G813X-AXELBG] - $11.90 : Bachmann Trains Online Store!. Also here is a Tube video on how to: 



.


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

That’s a great tutorial. The only thing I would do is take reference pics to start.


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

FredH said:


> Won't matter if you get a different Connie. All of them have the bad gear box. I believe there is a fix. Google can be your best friend. I've seen it a couple of times and keep forgetting to save thae URL. I suspect you can find it. I've got two of them to fix. LOL


You do realize that post was 11 years ago and they guy has not been seen since 2013.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Nothing has changed.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, it has.

You and FredH are wrong, new axle and gear (brass) assembly was made available in 2012


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you for confirming my statement: nothing has changed since 2013, part was available and the procedure the same. Do Da.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Except the posts were from 2011. There are no posts from 2013 yours or otherwise, and no mention of 2013 until your post right now... unless you keep editing your old posts.

The main reason for my posting is to correct FredH who stated all gearboxes are the same, wrong... 

The secondary reason is your post that "nothing has changed"... with NO mention of the year it changed

Just trying to help the people asking the questions with correct data, dealing with Bachmann parts is bad enough.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Just to make it clear, I DON'T edit old postings, any editing I do is at the time I post and realize I could have said it clearly. (as I have just done with this one) Both links I posted answered any ?? he may have had. In closing, never had any problem dealing with Bachmann parts and service.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You edited posts #11 and #14, shows here. Not accusing you of anything, but with your penchant to fight with me, and arguing things in plain sight, who knows. The fact you could not just accept that things HAVE changed since the last posts in 2011 shows clearly.

The problems with Bachmann are:

parts out of stock for a long time
some parts not even listed
some locos not even listed
You want to argue that too?


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

I was referring to the latest date mentioned 2013. I only post things I have personal experience doing and usually post pics along with the written content. Language is difficult due to my disability so many times will go back and try to make clear what I mean. I will go back to ignoring you and your blather, which is mostly to just crank up the post numbers, as content on so many contribute nothing to the thread. Back to the more 'warm waters' of other forums, where you are not. No matter how tempted to clarify anything here, I won't. Do Da


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

2013 was only mentioned about a poster not being on the forum since 2013.

Nothing to do whatsoever with the question about the parts, the gear, Bachmann or anything.

Accurate information is that the new part was available in 2012 and your post saying nothing changed around 2013 is incorrect information and unhelpful.

Greg


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Let's hope Nick sticks to his guns and does not reply.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

jaug said:


> I recently purchased a Bachmann Spectrum 2-8-0 Consolidation from a local on line hobby shop, I placed it right out of the box on my test track and applied power, the loco ran but there seemed to be a problem, I connected several AMS box cars and again applied power and the motor ran but the loco did not. I assumed it was a gear problem, before calling the hobby shop I called Bachmann and talked with a tech there he told me it was probably a cracked gear, and it was a common problem. When I spoke to the hobby shop they said they were unaware of any problems inherent to this model. I believe the loco I purchased was "old Stock" and the Bachmann tech did say the older line was affected. Does anyone know of the cracked gear problem? and Is it a common failure? and Can I expect the same failure from a replacement loco of the same vintage?



Old version for sure
Hobby shop clueless, common issue, don't go to them for LS advice in the future
Bachmann tech not clueless, honest
Yes, cracked gear problem very common, even with NOS (New Old Stock) and on more than just this model.
Yes, you can definitely expect any of the old Consolidations of the same vintage (about before 2012) to have a cracked gear, or develop one within minutes of running the first time.

Good news is the new replacement axle with the brass gear solves that problem permanently.

Greg


----------

